# May 2015 Theme Voting



## J Anfinson (Apr 24, 2015)

Time to pick the next prompt. Vote for your favorite.

We have 4 judges, but if anyone else would like to judge you're more than welcome to. The more the merrier. Just let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Ariel (Apr 30, 2015)

Seriously, who came up with "lard gargle?"


----------



## TJ1985 (Apr 30, 2015)

amsawtell said:


> Seriously, who came up with "lard gargle?"



More interestingly, whomever suggested it hasn't even voted for it, lol. I'm thinking it had to be a bacon aficionado or a pro-cholesterol activist.


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 30, 2015)

Once upon a time there was a lump of lard.  It spent all day in front of its computer, gargling beer...


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2015)

Scuse me... but it's a theme about royalty: _In the fair land of Gondover, Lard Gargle had three dotters..._


----------



## PiP (Apr 30, 2015)

TJ1985 said:


> More interestingly, whomever suggested it hasn't even voted for it, lol. I'm thinking it had to be a bacon aficionado or a pro-cholesterol activist.



Don't look at me


----------



## TKent (Apr 30, 2015)

That was my ex-husband's name. Well actually, it was Lardwick Gargle but we called him Lard.


----------



## TKent (Apr 30, 2015)

Not to mention, who hasn't gargled with lard at least once in their lifetime?  About like gargling with peanut butter except it tastes like crap.


----------



## ppsage (Apr 30, 2015)

I saw a CSI NY where the victim was forced into an expanding foam insulation gargle.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2015)

*except it tastes like crap.   ---* wait, you've tasted.... ?  :worked_till_5am: (ducks and runs)


----------



## TKent (Apr 30, 2015)

based on what I've 'read' crap tastes like. 



Kevin said:


> *except it tastes like crap.   ---* wait, you've tasted.... ?  :worked_till_5am: (ducks and runs)


----------



## PiP (Apr 30, 2015)

TKent said:


> based on what I've 'read' crap tastes like.



I eat with my eyes.


----------



## TJ1985 (Apr 30, 2015)

PiP said:


> I eat with my eyes.



You be damn careful if you start eating olives with a toothpick! Two olives and you'll put both your eyes out!


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 30, 2015)

I thought that crap was a fish


----------



## PiP (Apr 30, 2015)

Phil Istine said:


> I thought that crap was a fish



only if you have dyslexic fingers, Phil


----------



## TKent (Apr 30, 2015)

That's Crappie and now that you mention it, I have eaten Crappie, and I loved it  Caught it myself!



Phil Istine said:


> I thought that crap was a fish


----------



## ppsage (Apr 30, 2015)

Back in the hippie butcher days I made lard, rendering, it's called, and baked with it. Still buy a can once in a while to make tamale dough at Xmas. It's bacon grease without the smoke. You'd have to get it pretty hot to gargle successfully.


----------



## J Anfinson (Apr 30, 2015)

I have a feeling if you did manage to gargle it, it would be a one time deal.


----------



## PiP (Apr 30, 2015)

TKent said:


> That's Crappie and now that you mention it, I have eaten Crappie, and I loved it  Caught it myself!



I thought he meant carp


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 30, 2015)

Carp and crappie are two different fish.  Crappie is good, carp is crap.


----------



## J Anfinson (Apr 30, 2015)

midnightpoet said:


> carp is crap.



My wife's grandpa told me once that he used to eat them. Apparently a lot of the old timers used to boil them and pick the meat off. I've never been desperate enough to bother with those bony things. Crappie, catfish, and bass are plenty tasty and are easy to fillet.


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 30, 2015)

PiP said:


> I thought he meant carp



Indeed I did.  It's OK, I don't have dyslexic fingers


----------



## inkwellness (May 1, 2015)

What are our options to vote on?


----------



## joshybo (May 1, 2015)

inkwellness said:


> What are our options to vote on?



The poll is at the very top of the thread, and I believe it's still open.  Just pick your favorite of those choices.


----------



## joshybo (May 1, 2015)

Scratch that, I am an idiot.  The poll is already closed, but for future reference, that would be where you would vote.


----------



## J Anfinson (May 1, 2015)

Bazz cargo will be the host for "You Don't See Me".


----------



## joshybo (May 1, 2015)

I believe the new LM thread's title is just a bit off.  It says "You Don't Know Me" as opposed to "You Can't See Me".  Just noticed this.


----------

